# Glycol chilling and multiple jacketed fermentors



## Belgrave Brewer (20/1/18)

I've been working on this project for a looooong time. Slowly getting the pieces together, and putting time in when I can. A few DIY/How to videos on Youtube helped me with the design. I gave it a test run last week and it works great. I still have to dial things in a bit more and give it a proper test with liquid in the tanks.

I've built a fully insulated room as temperatures here range from -5C in winter to 45+C in summer. In winter, I can heat the room when required. The room is large enough for future expansion.

An electrician friend wired 2 temperature controllers into one control unit so when either fermentor needs cooling, a solenoid opens to the jacketed fermentor and turns on the impeller pump in the glycol unit. It was designed this way so the pump isn't running 24/7. There are also heating options on the controller which I may use in the future if required.

I've used the flooded font part of the chilling system, and have not used the 4 beer line connections. I may use the beer line attachments for chilling the wort, but will probably use a small commercial plate chiller.

The plumbing is a loop system with a shutoff valve between the lower intakes to the jacketed fermentors, and the return loop back to the glycol chiller. I've used the Icemaster G40 from Keg King for the chilling unit, but any icebank/glycol chiller with pump should work. There is also a shutoff valve between the chilling unit and loop, and a shutoff valve at the end of the lower loop so I can completely drain the system when required.

Still a bit of work to do before the brewery is up and running, but the most difficult part of the project (for me) is done.


----------



## Mardoo (20/1/18)

Awesome work. So your shutoff valves are all manual, yes?


----------



## 5150 (20/1/18)

Very nice, I've acquired a 120L jackets fermenter and been looking at different options. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (20/1/18)

Mardoo said:


> Awesome work. So your shutoff valves are all manual, yes?


Yes, all manual. I did not see a need for auto shutoffs. The solenoids are switched to off when no power.


----------



## CJW (29/1/18)

Can you provide any info regarding the cool room materials and supplier you used? I have had a similar plan for small "cabinets" but haven't looked into this yet.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (29/1/18)

CJW said:


> Can you provide any info regarding the cool room materials and supplier you used? I have had a similar plan for small "cabinets" but haven't looked into this yet.


CJW, it's just a dry wall room with insulation in all the walls and ceiling. The lower half of the internall walls are concrete sheeting with a waterproof sealant paint so hosing the room down is easy. The concrete floor has a drain.


----------



## CJW (29/1/18)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> CJW, it's just a dry wall room with insulation in all the walls and ceiling. The lower half of the internall walls are concrete sheeting with a waterproof sealant paint so hosing the room down is easy. The concrete floor has a drain.


Ahhh, I was thinking of something slightly different. Maybe best described as a cross between mobile coolroom/cabinet.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (29/1/18)

CJW said:


> Ahhh, I was thinking of something slightly different. Maybe best described as a cross between mobile coolroom/cabinet.


You can get cool room paneling and H slotting for a reasonable price.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/1/18)

impressive!!

What size Fermenters are those and who supplied them?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (30/1/18)

Dan Pratt said:


> impressive!!
> 
> What size Fermenters are those and who supplied them?


They are 50L fermenters, headspace 70L to the rim. 

Made by Brew-Tek. They are the smallest ones they make, and they also make a version without the jacket for fridge fermenting.


----------



## Fluff (30/1/18)

Looks neat as.. what's the retail on one of those fermenters. They look shmick


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (30/1/18)

Fluff said:


> Looks neat as.. what's the retail on one of those fermenters. They look shmick


I don't remember exactly but they aren't cheap by the time they are landed, customs, delivery, etc. Probably not in most homebrewers budget, but my intention is to use these commercially in the near future. 

Contact Dave Brough if you are interested, his contact number is on their website: http://www.brew-tek.com.au/


----------

